# [Help]Building a Media Center PC



## painkilleryusuf (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys;
I have an xbox and i follow some good blogs like Lifehacker and I found out this website some time ago. I am getting bored of the small 19" monitor I have on my desk and want to watch my TV Shows and Movies on my 42" LG LCD (1080p) which i just got. It has 3x HDMI, PC input and I want to make use of it. 1 HDMI port is already in use since i have my xbox 360 hooked up. 

I want something that will play all my videos from the network connected (ubuntu 10.10) PC. (wired). I want to know if Shuttle XS35 would be a good option. I already have a 2.5" HDD lying around and am ready to buy a 200 pin DDR2 RAM for it. (Amazon is giving me a package for $200 - Barebone and RAM). 

So is it a good option?

If possible i want to install XBMC on it to ensure that almost anything that i throw at it will actually play smooth (The max i play is 720p and not 1080p)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Read the reviews at newegg: "...XBMC performs slightly better, but video is still too choppy to enjoy."

Unless you need the super small form factor, consider building an HTPC in a midsized case. This will allow you to add cheap but powerful video cards like the ATI 5000 series, and add more storage as needed.


----------



## painkilleryusuf (Feb 27, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Read the reviews at newegg: "...XBMC performs slightly better, but video is still too choppy to enjoy."
> 
> Unless you need the super small form factor, consider building an HTPC in a midsized case. This will allow you to add cheap but powerful video cards like the ATI 5000 series, and add more storage as needed.


Yes but I don't have a budget of 1k. My budget is limited to $250. Now?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A device like the popcorn hour would play anything you throw at it, unless you need Netflix or Hulu. Otherwise, keep an eye on Newegg and other places for good deals. You should be able to build a celeron based system for $250 that will give you a lot more power and upgrade options.


----------



## painkilleryusuf (Feb 27, 2010)

eugovector said:


> A device like the popcorn hour would play anything you throw at it, unless you need Netflix or Hulu. Otherwise, keep an eye on Newegg and other places for good deals. You should be able to build a celeron based system for $250 that will give you a lot more power and upgrade options.


If a buy a Pentium 4 old PC and add some ram and VGA card will that be any good?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No, the Pentium 4 will use a ton of electricity so if this is meant to run 24/7, you end up spending $50-100/year more on electricity than you would with a modern CPU like a budget celeron. You might as well save up and buy a better computer rather than sending your $$ to the Electric company.

Also, VGA cards are few and far between and won't offer modern conveniences like hardware decoding acceleration over HDMI.


----------



## painkilleryusuf (Feb 27, 2010)

eugovector said:


> No, the Pentium 4 will use a ton of electricity so if this is meant to run 24/7, you end up spending $50-100/year more on electricity than you would with a modern CPU like a budget celeron. You might as well save up and buy a better computer rather than sending your $$ to the Electric company.
> 
> Also, VGA cards are few and far between and won't offer modern conveniences like hardware decoding acceleration over HDMI.


I am not concerned about electricity as I live in Kuwait and there are no bills. It's by the government. But I will consider the second option which is VGA. I will try and hunt for used then? But I dun want to wait.


----------



## painkilleryusuf (Feb 27, 2010)

So if i want to create an HTPC.. wat is the ideal amount ($$) i should aim for?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I couldn't tell you in Kuwait dollars. This is what I spent for a build in August, all parts from Newegg:

Case, Roswell, $17.99
Power Supply, Antec, $30.00
Mobo, Biostar G31D-M7, $49.99
Proc, E3300, $51.99
RAM, 2GB DDR3, $50
Hard Drive, 2TB WD Green, $99.99
Vidcard w/ HDMI, ATI 5450, $29.99
OS, Window 7 HP OEM, $30.00
Optical Drive, Blu-Ray Burner, $70.00

Total	$429.95

Prices on that proc/mobo combo, Hard Drive, and Memory have dropped ~20% since August. You can cut that budget further by doing with a blu-ray, reducing HD size, using free OS, etc. For $250, keep the proc/mobo for $80, add a $50 HD, $40 in memory, $10 in optical drive, $20 in videocard, and $50 in case/powersupply. Once again, these are all US prices. $300-350 would be a more forgiving budget.


----------



## painkilleryusuf (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh cool. I think i will ditch the Blu-Ray altogether. Will upgrade to that later if the need arises. I just want something to play from the network computer which will be on my desk in another room on the same floor. 
Thanks a ton for the help. I am already buying processor, mobo, and ram.

PS: Its not Kuwaiti Dollars, Its Kuwait Dinars.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

eugovector said:


> OS, Window 7 HP OEM, $30.00


Where on Newegg did you find Windows 7 for $30??


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

edu discount. If you have a couple xp machines in the house, look for some deals like this: http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/1061473/


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks! 
What anti-virus do you recommend to run on an HTPC? I'd like something free that's not a memory hog. I run AVG free on my other PCs.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I like AVG, but I'm just running Microsoft Security Essentials, or whatever the free one is.


----------



## gychang (Jun 19, 2007)

eugovector said:


> I couldn't tell you in Kuwait dollars. This is what I spent for a build in August, all parts from Newegg:
> 
> Case, Roswell, $17.99
> Power Supply, Antec, $30.00
> ...


this is very helpful, is there any web site with "recent" budget HTPC build?

gychang


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The process for building the computer is the same overtime, for the most part. The only thing that might change is the part selection, though I wouldn't change anything I lust above if I ere building again today, and it would be less expensive to boot. 

One note, the RAM I used was ddr2 not ddr3 as previously stated.


----------

